# Curtiss P-40C



## KRIM 1944 (Jan 5, 2021)

Curtiss P-40C (H-81-A2) found with a pilot in Russia. In the morning 20.03.1943 four Р-40Е and two P-40C 196 fighter aviation regiments covered the IL-2 943 attack aircraft of the assault regiment. They were attacked by two Fw-190 and lost one IL-2 and one Р-40С Lieutenant Fadeev S. A. shot down by Ofw. Wilhelm Philipp 3./JG 54. Some parts of the aircraft have blue paint inside.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## KRIM 1944 (Jan 5, 2021)

Снаряд попал в голову пилота. Место на кресле пилота, куда попал снаряд калибра 20 мм.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice but please use the English. This is the international board and not all can speak Russian.


----------



## KRIM 1944 (Jan 5, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Nice but please use the English. This is the international board and not all can speak Russian.


I used English, probably the translator automatically turned on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2021)

Very cool and thanks for posting that. Interesting that the gauges and plcards were left in English instead of being in Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)

KRIM 1944 said:


> I used English, probably the translator automatically turned on.



Ok. You always may edit your own posts. Just use the Edit option. 
I have merged the first post here with your translation and removed the Russian text.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## OdinRu (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you very much for sharing! Great findings!


----------



## waroff (Jan 10, 2021)

Very interesting! thanks



KRIM 1944 said:


> . Some parts of the aircraft have blue paint inside.


the lionoil prussian blue used as shop coat was not removed but overcoated by the finish coat. we can see the same case on french Hawk,
here is a starboard side between firewall and instrument panel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FuryFB11 (Jan 23, 2021)

What is the plan with this wreckage?


----------

